# Making a rack and fitting 2 bikes into a Honda Fit...



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to be experimenting with this over the next month as finances permit but thought I'd check to see if this has already been done by any mtbr people.
I can't mount the Saris bones rack on the back of my 2010 Fit like I did on the Mini Cooper due to the way the top hatch spoiler mountes, the Mini had a gap under it I could slide the straps under to attach to the leading edge of the heatch.
I have been hauling my new Camber (26" wheel, large frame) in the car by removing the front wheel and pulling the passenger seat forward several inches. I can then lay the bike across the rear hatch with the rear seats folded flat. BUT, this leaves hardly any room for a passenger.

On my preliminary look last night I think I can mount the bike upright with the front wheel off and the seat post dropped or removed.

My vision is to make a flat floor rack out of 2x4 that spans the width of the cargo area and attach one of the $25 fork mounts on it, this would hopefully mean I could haul allot of gear as well as a front seat passenger. It also looks like I may be able to fit 2 bikes in the car like this at an angle.

Needless to say, I'll post results on here for future reference pending the outcome.

Thanks!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*It would probably work*



madsedan said:


> I'm going to be experimenting with this over the next month as finances permit but thought I'd check to see if this has already been done by any mtbr people.
> I can't mount the Saris bones rack on the back of my 2010 Fit like I did on the Mini Cooper due to the way the top hatch spoiler mountes, the Mini had a gap under it I could slide the straps under to attach to the leading edge of the heatch.
> I have been hauling my new Camber (26" wheel, large frame) in the car by removing the front wheel and pulling the passenger seat forward several inches. I can then lay the bike across the rear hatch with the rear seats folded flat. BUT, this leaves hardly any room for a passenger.
> 
> ...


That car is crazy spacious for how big it is(n't). I have a bud who's into Pinball. He managed to actually get a pinball machine in the back of his Fit with the backboard removed... and still took a passenger.

You'll probably have to drop or remove the seatpost. Also, you can try offsetting the fork mounts and turning them a bit sideways to get the bars to clear each other, and get the bikes to nestle.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

The Fit is Go! 


...sorry, just wanted an excuse to say that really.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll be honest with you guys, I bought the car to replace my Mini Cooper S for financial reasons as my wife has not worked for some time now, $50 less monthly payment plus uses regular gas and gets much better mpg. But I love this car, its been a very bizarre and happy month full of pleasant surprises. This car is so capable and sensible yet remains fun to drive around town.
If they come out with an RS model for next year with a 6 speed and a little more power I'll give this one to my wife and go buy the new one when she goes back to work, i love it.
Having spent so much time behind the wheel of M3's, Porsches, and S2000's over the last 15 years I forgot how fun it was to go fast in a slow car, I feel like a hooligan in it sometimes. My brother and I took it to the bike shop, driving it like an idiot going way to fast around turns and using the e-brake to slide a bit of oversteer around corners and were laughing our asses off like teenagers.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

I just used a small block of wood and two fork holders. Here's a pic of 2 29ers in the back with a week of camping equipment. Just lower the saddles, position the rear wheel of bike 1 between the driver seat and passenger seat and the rear wheel of bike 2 between the passenger seat and the door frame of the car. I normally just throw the bikes on the roof but like to put them in the cab for longer trips. Much better gas mileage and the engine doesn't have to work as hard to fight the wind drag in the mountains. To save some space for camping equipment I tie the front wheels to the roof rack.


----------

